# Possible to access files outside of a server's root directory?



## benzrf (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm using a computer with sensitive data on it. If I install a server, it's impossible to request folders above the root directory, right? That is, if I designate C:\WWWPub\ as the top-level directory for my server, hackers won't be able to get into C:\Documents and Settings\, will they?

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## asgley (Feb 26, 2009)

it is possible with all the exploits that are running arround atm.
i would advise running your web server on a different computer.


----------

